# Error 678 when trying to connect to internet. Doing a System Recovery didn't fix it.



## davidmagno (Feb 7, 2007)

Computer Name:**Compaq Presario
Operating System:**Windows XP 2002
Computer Make:**Compaq Presario
****Model - (SR1403WM)
Processor:**AMD Sempron
****Processor Speed:**3000 MHz.
Memory:**704 MB.
Hard Drive:**80 GB.
Web Browser:**Internet Explorer
* Operating System was preinstalled.
* This computer is a Desktop or Tower.
* I connect to the Internet using a High Speed connection.

Error 678 when trying to connect to internet. Doing a System Recovery didn't fix it.

I get this error when trying to connect to the internet:
(using a speedstream 5100 modem - DSL service from SBC)

Error connecting to My ISP

error 678: The remote computer did not respond. For
further assistance, click More Info or search Help and
Support Center for this error number.

I have another computer at home and I can get connection with that one, so I know that the modem and cables are working.
I was on the phone with my ISP (SBC) and they tried all kinds of things to solve it, but nothing worked.
We covered the basics: checking the wires, switching cables, resetting the modem, creating a new connection.

When I first bought the computer, I was able to connect to the internet with my modem, but one day I started getting this error. I am unaware of any changes I made to my system.

I did a system restore, but that didn't solve it.
I finally did a system recovery, but still get the error.

Even after doing a system recovery, are there still things I can do to try to fix this problem?
any suggestions?
thanks.


updated info:
It was suggested that I put in a new NIC card, in case my current NIC card was bad. So yesterday I put in a new NIC card and plugged the Ethernet cable into that (from the modem) and still can't connect to the internet.

Something I didn't mention before:
After I start up the PC, at the bottom right of the screen (where it shows the running programs), over the internet connection icon it has a yellow exclamation point (!) over it and says something like "little or no connection". If I unplug my ethernet cable (coming from the modem), that goes away and I just get a plain X over the icon.
So the computer does seem to recognize that the cable is plugged in.
This happens whether I plug into the old NIC card or the new NIC card.

again... the modem works fine when connected to my older PC running windows 2000.

Does using the same modem with 2 different PCs (running 2 different OSs) cause a conflict somehow?
again... the PCs aren't networked, I'm just unpluggging the ethernet cable from one and plugging it into the other. and yes, each time I do that I do restart the modem and then restart the PC.

It was suggested that something may just be wrong with my configuration. (If so, I don't see why my service provider's tech support wasn't able to fix that. but who knows?) Would getting a router (and networking my 2 PCs) get around a possible configuration problem?
I'm not sure how it would. I'd think that to set up the router I'd need to already have a connection going. but I wouldn't know.
thanks.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Error 678 is typically a dial-up modem issue, most likely caused by incorrect drivers, or line noise. Or in rare instances, a faulty line on the ISP's end.


----------



## mindri0t (Jul 7, 2008)

Error 678 on DSL usually indicates you have a router in between the modem and the computer and are trying to create a broadband connection. What you need to do is configure that router for PPPoE. No need to create a broadband connection since your router will effectively authenticate with your email address. You CAN create a broadband connection if the modem is a 5100A (you can tell that because it will have only 4 lights, the 5100b has 5 lights) and you connect it directly to your computer with no router. How do I know this you ask? I work for AT&T Second Tier Support. I hope this helps


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow - didn't even pick up on the DSL part... yes, the DSL modem needs to be configured with PPPoE, or in some cases PPPoA and to do this you need to either run the setup program on the CD that came with the DSL modem, or use your browser to go to the default IP address of the router.

Just be sure that in either case, while you are configuring it, that you have your computer connected directly to the DSL modem - don't have a regular router between the two.


----------

